
Behind the Facebook data scandal: The drive to censor the Internet - jrepinc
https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2018/03/23/pers-m23.html
======
hashkb
> At the time, the practice was not only widely reported, but praised by major
> news outlets as evidence of the innovative and forward-thinking nature of
> the campaign.

I keep seeing this, but never linked to an article. Is it even true? Are we
shooting down bad reporting with worse reporting?

~~~
WalterGR
It's a false equivalence used to muddy the conversation. The Obama campaign
didn't obtain its information, for example, from a 3rd party who had no
license or permission to transfer that information, and who collected it under
false pretenses.

See e.g. [https://wtop.com/social-media/2018/03/obama-campaign-
adviser...](https://wtop.com/social-media/2018/03/obama-campaign-advisers-say-
they-used-facebook-data-properly/)

